# If you had the whole day?



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

If you had the whole day off later this week and you knew all the water in the state was up for grabs with the fly rod in hand and (more importantly) you had your wife's blessing to go anywhere all day long, where would you go? Hit the Mad all day? Erie Tribs? AEP Recreation? LMR? GMR? Hocking? Ohio Riv tribs? 
Asking for a friend. (wink, wink)


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Most Erie tribs are pretty now right now.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

A float on the Lmr or Gmr sounds like a winner but I also love wading some of the smaller waters near me, maybe the N-frk of Paint, Paint crk, or Rattlesnake, easy to spend a whole day on either of those.
Tough decision no doubt. 
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## zimmerj (Oct 17, 2014)

I like the Clear Fork in Mohican State Park. A good mix of smallies and largemouth bass. Probably won't hold many trout. Just too warm.


----------



## 18inchBrown (May 1, 2016)

I live near Fairborn, I would go to the Mad in the morning, have lunch in Urbana(hamburgers @ Crabils) then drive down to the Little Miami in the afternoon. This is what I do all the time


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

Ohio river tribs 100%, lol I'll be on them Friday.
What do you want to catch, raccoon creek would be fire for spotted bass if you want to crush numbers of fish. Or do the lower muskingum for hybrids


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

For your proximity I would probably do clear Fork, would be a nice wade, smallies, possibly a brown, nice cool and shady up through a lot of that.All of above ideas sound good.


----------



## trekker (Feb 18, 2013)

Mixed bag on the lower Ottawa.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

AEP would be my number 1 choice! I love it down there, not many people around. Peace and quiet, and always catch fish down there!


----------



## Wild One (Jul 3, 2008)

Great suggestions, all. I will have to post an update once the decision is made and the lines are tight.


----------

